# HP Designjet 500 Plotter/Printer Memory



## livliv (Dec 14, 2007)

Well I received my printer yesterday. There was no problem installing it. We just plugged it into our computer and the computer did the rest. The computer searched for drivers and next thing you know, we were printing.

The only problem I have now is, I am trying to print large graphic files. The printer is not printing the whole graphic. It skips around. I noticed on the display that it said Not Enough Memory. I checked around on the display menu and noticed that there is 32mb or ram. Should I up grade? I hope that solves the problem. Is anyone familiar with printing large files. Is there a way to reduce the size of the file and still print it large?


----------



## blackcat4866 (Nov 22, 2007)

Normally in this situation I'd say add some memory. but the manual says that no additional memory is required. In the print driver under the advanced tab check the box that says "Avoid Out Of Memory Condition". If that doesn't help, I'd say increase the memory anyway. The Designjet 800 can upgrade to 160MB, and the Designjet 500 may be able to recognize that much memory also.


----------

